
Practical ES6 Book: Free to Read Online - bevacqua
https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-es6
======
gautamnarula
What's the intended audience for this book? Is it for someone well versed in
JS who wants to get up to date with ES6, or more suitable for someone with
programming experience who is a JS novice?

